# 2017 Rogue SL AWD Platinum: send to car questions



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

This infotainment system is very frustrating. I've only had the car a few weeks and love it. The whole app based thing is vey clunky and the GPS has a terrible database (separate question on updating)...
I've got all my Nissan Connect Android apps connected but I cannot for the life of me figure out the Send To Car function. It just never works. The app thinks it did but not the head unit. 
Any hints/tips? I'm trying to minimize my phone GPS use and would love to let the car do the work... But... an entire city was not appearing in an address search yesterday...!
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

